# Facility Critical Care



## Sueedwards (Nov 21, 2011)

What are some opinions on the facility side of critical care - do you code for nursing critical care or since no true documentation of 1:1 you do not code critical care.... 

Thanks, Sue


----------



## jettman (Nov 21, 2011)

Sueedwards said:


> What are some opinions on the facility side of critical care - do you code for nursing critical care or since no true documentation of 1:1 you do not code critical care....
> 
> Thanks, Sue



Hi Sue.  Our facility doesn't separate nursing CC charges from the ICU Room and Board charges, except when CC occurs in the ED. (No R&B charge in the ED).

Hopr this helps.


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I am a little confused now, I am talking about the facility for CC in the emergency room.  

Thanks, Sue


----------



## ramirez505 (Mar 23, 2012)

*critical care*

I am always very careful when it comes to charging CC.  The first thing I search for is ED physician critical care time, if MD documents 30 mins or more of critical care time spent with pt, then I start looking thru nursing documenation for proof of 1 to 1 care over 30 mins.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Mar 27, 2012)

I've read that there must be documentation by ED nurses about their CC time, separate from the doctor's documentation, as they are not 1:1.


----------

